# Sponsor Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company



## Janice (Dec 21, 2007)

​
Today's giveaway is sponsored by Manor Hall Soap Company. I'm excited Susan is sponsoring today's contest because Manor Hall produces _totally organic_ and _all natural_ bath & body products.

 Quote:

  Whoever said dry skin can't be fun? Welcome to the Manor, where natural olive oil soap bars are made by hand. We love olive oil because it's so wickedly soft and gentle on your skin. Full of antioxidants, olive oil attracts moisture, while still allowing your skin to breathe. So, step inside the Manor and give yourself some serious skin softening fun...  
 
*Ancilla* has won a gift box from Manor Hall Soap Company filled with 10 organic soaps, a soap dish, and 2 face and hand towels perfect for pampering her fabulous and totally stressed holiday self! 

To enter:

*Respond with your personal favorite relaxation technique and how you would use this prize from Manor Soap Hall Company to unwind.*

Creativity is encouraged!

If you 're interested in a chance to try different products and don't mind imperfections (i.e. end pieces from the soap blocks, or products from a discontinued line) you should check out Manor's Mischief Makers for great products at a bargain price. Every order has extras, let Susan know Specktra sent you!

Only 10 days left to purchase Barbie Raffle Tickets!​


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

My favorite way to relax is to submerge myself, neck deep in a warm bubble bath. I'd use these items everyday and share them with my children!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

When I'm about to relax, I usually will go outside and lounge in a nice, comfy chair while reading a magazine.  Obviously I do that in the summer, but in winter I usually sit down in my room, listen to some tunes and read a good magazine.  I would use the items in my daily shower ritual and give a few to my mom as well, considering she doesn't usually get herself nice, fancy soaps!


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

To relax, I like to eat a nice big bowl of ice cream while watching a nice juicy TV show, like Grey's Anatomy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I would use these products everyday!... In the shower / bath.  I'd share them with my mom too


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I like to relax by having a workout and then hopping in a nice warm shower or bath. I love using bath/shower products that smell great and are good for my skin...and I like to finish by applying lotions/creams that smell wonderful before hopping into bed with a good (trashy) book! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The great scents in the gift box would work as aromatherapy for my mental state while the wonderful ingredients would keep my skin healthy!


----------



## nikki (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

When wanting to relax, I usually start off by taking a hot shower (which would be a great place to use these products   ) and then hop in bed to read a good book!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I love to relax by taking my iHome and iPod in the bathroom and take a nice hot shower. Listening to music and showering makes me feel so relaxed. Lathering up with this soap and washing it off as I sing my favorite tunes at the top my lungs every night before bed! Washing away the work day feels so good .


----------



## kokometro (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I'm so in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




with today's giveaway.


I have been searching for a long time for Vegan products and natural bath items. This package will be perfect for me! I would love to linger in my tub destressing with Butter Me better bubbly soap. I'd probably doodle on my arm in the suds like I did when I was a kid. Now I won't get in trouble for using too much! I would love to use the Natural Shampoo for dry hair and top it off with a nice oil treatment. My hair gets soo fraggle from the holidays. I need to emerge from my spa treatment with that bouncy fresh hair that isn't weighed down by all the bad stuff! 

Of course I'm going to use the Calm Meltaways. I love aromatherapy, it would be sooo perfect to add to my retreat!


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

Relax???????.................ahhhhhhhhhhh.........  ......... tub full to the top with hot but not too hot water.......glass of wine............music........................candl  es.............. quiet time............ no talking...............no noise................ no work........ no worries.................my favorite soaps saved just for "me" time................ then keep filling and filling and filling and filling the tub with more and more hot water while softly saying "almost done honey".................


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I like to take my ipod filled with slow relaxing music with me to my hot bubble bath with the lights off and window open a bit.. 
After I dry off I slip in my clean Pyjama pants and tank top and slide on my nice fuzzy housecoat
Id use the prize to my ritual relaxing bath times


----------



## righteothen (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

My favorite way to relax is to take a nice hot bath, with bubble-bath added.  If I'm feeling particularly stressed, I ask for a back-rub from my husband.  I also unwind by playing with items, like a new eyeshadow.

If I got this prize, I would unwind by playing with the individual items until I figured out which ones I really liked, and then I would make a small gift basket for my mom with some of them, so that she could have fun playing, too.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

one of my favorite ways to relax
is to fill my bathtub all the way up, and with bubbles, 
turn on my "mellow" cd mix and just relax.


id use this product to make sure my skin is fantabulous, 
and i think it would be something great to add to my relaxation routine


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I have several relaxation techniques.  I enjoy going for a long walk/run when I'm especially stressed out, then taking either a hot shower or a semi-cold one (depending on the weather!).  Sometimes I will pop in a DVD and 'groom' myself -- face mask, pedi/mani, etc.  And finally, I love to cook when I'm stressed!  Some of my best creations have come from my worst times. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Manor Hall Soap would be great for any of these times (well I won't be making soap cookies or anything, but I do wash my hands A LOT while I'm cooking..lol).  

Thanks again Janice for another great giveaway, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

my fave way to relax is... to lounge out on the couch wrapped in a duvet wearing my pj's eating chocolates and junk food watching my fave tv shows


----------



## Araylan (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I like to take a hot shower with a cd playing in the background...that's about the only time I get to myself so it's usually at night. I also like to just lay in bed watching a movie with my bf. That never fails in relaxing me.  <3


----------



## *KT* (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

My "slow" playlist on my ipod, two couch pillow cushions under my knees and one behind my back so I feel like I'm just floating and deep-conditioning treatment socks & gloves.  Relaxing and leaves my hands and feet feeling soft and wonderful.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I just love to shower! The water can never be hot enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can stand in the shower for hours... It's like my personal meditation, the few minutes on a regular day I can be for myself and relax. 
I am a human ice cube so showering warmes me.
I just love to use products in the shower that are good for my skin because I don't like standing outside the shower and wait for the lotion to dry while I am standing there naked and cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think the prize would help me to enjoy showering even more and they are perfect for me because I have very sensitive skin that needs some extra care!


----------



## frocher (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I love to take a hot shower after yoga.  There is something about the warm soothing water that really relaxes and calms me.  I would love to use manor hall's products during those showers.  When the products smell good it makes that time all the more special.


----------



## faifai (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

My favorite way to unwind is to get into a luxurious warm bath after turning out all the lights and using candles instead. I use bath oils, bath bombs, bubble bath, bath salts, and scrub and get in and lay down and relax in the warmth. Turning on some sitar music and meditating and reflecting on the day also helps me unwind - my dad just lost his job at the beginning of the month and the money situation's been so tight that we haven't been able to get anything for the holidays, so something to pamper our family with would be great! We all have very dry skin and live in an actual desert, so the olive oil base would be lovely and very moisturizing.


----------



## Holls* (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I love to relax (when i can get away from my 3 girls) with a steaming HOT bubble bath, nice (right now) Christmas music, nice cold beverage and yummy snacks (maybe chocolate covered pretzels or truffles) and thick creamy soap. I would love to add this to my Christmas time bath and know that its really good for me. Who doesn't need something added to relax during this time of the year!
Thanks!!


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

My favorite way to relax is to take a shower or bath after going to kickboxing or pilates class.  I feel good because I've done some good for myself and that definitely relaxes me.  Using these special bath soaps will definitely make that alone time more special and relaxing.


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

My favorite way to relax is to take a nice long shower, scrubbing like crazy 'til it's almost like I've scrubbed all my problems away for the day, and then just sitting down right under the stream of water and closing my eyes 'til all I can hear is the SHWOOOOSH of the shower water falling down on my head. It does wonders for helping me clear my head, to just listen to the water falling and not think about anything but SHWOOOOSH (that's fun to type).

So yeah, some nice-smelling and interesting soap (right now I use Villainess, and occasional free sample slices from LUSH, so I prefer those... they always have more variety in smell, effect on my skin, and texture than mainstream brands) would really help in that endeavor.


----------



## xJUDYx (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

relaxing to me is laying in my bed..light candles for the calming effect. smells of the candle really matter too. lavender and chamomile really soothe my soul. 

& if i won these soaps i'd run a warm bath and lather up and just soak.


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

The best way for me to relax...

I take a hot bath with soap from Manor Hall..
Until I awake and hear the real world call.
No more dry skin for me,
Just moisturized, soft, and snuggly to a tee. 
I smell so good,
like I never thought I would.
The best thing is, this stuff is organic..
It makes me feel pampered when I was previously feeling manic.
These products are to good to share..
Send them to me and I will use them all myself, so be aware!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

Honestly, when I am having a horrible day and need to unwind, I go straight in the bathroom and take a hot bath. I like to use different soaps with scents and textures, but I have to limit a lot of what I use because I have multiple chemical sensitivities (autoimmune stuff) and most stuff you find at the store have parabens and sodium sulfates that give me irritation. The Manor Hall Soap Company products look wonderful and may be a saving grace for me..I definitely am going to check them out!!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

Wow..to relax..My fav hobby!

I go to the gym and get a really nice workout in. Then I go home, fill the tub really high with lavander bubbles, light some candles (my current in a christmas scent from the Gap), read a book, and lock the door. I stay in until I become a prune!
I love trying new products in the tub and making myself feel pretty and smell good. I would love to try some olive oil products from Manor Hall Soap Company to try and appease my dry, winter skin...even though I am in Texas!


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

My way to relax is to put bath salts into my foot spa machine and sit there until my feet are nice and wrinkled. I would use the this prize the same way as the bath salts.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

Put my son to bed, take a shower, watch scrubs.  I don't really get to relax lol


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

My favorite relaxation technique is to lie back in a hot bath and breath in for the six counts through my nose and exhale for 12 counts through my nose. I do this three to four times and it completely calms me and puts me at ease. I also do this when I am super nervous. 

And as to how I would use my prize; I feel that it's pretty self explanatory. I will need all the relaxation I can get as you see from my ticker in my signature. I will be a mommy soon and I will need to escape from time to time to save my sainity.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Sponsored Giveaway - Manor Hall Soap Company*

I love to relax by drinking a glass of wine & relaxing in our spa.  Nothing beats the heat & the jets!  I would use this as part of my daily routine & share some with friends as well


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 21, 2007)

My favorite way to relax is to turn on a Michael Buble CD (his voice is so soothing to me) and take a nice, long, hot shower. I love bath products; my tub is lined with many different kinds: body washes, scrubs, bubble baths, creams, oils, etc. 

I would use the Manor Hall Soap Company prize to pamper myself and wash away the cares of the world every day. After I emerge from my "spa fantasy," I would dry myself off with a warm, fluffy towel, wrap up in a cozy robe, and cuddle one of my cats in a slow waltz. 

You think I'm kidding? Nope! I actually slow dance with my cats all around my bedroom, while singing along with Michael. My cats and I both love it. It makes up happy as we prepare to enter slumberland. I'm getting sleeping just thinking about how much this fabulous prize would help relax me.


----------



## janelovesyou (Dec 21, 2007)

I relax by laying on my back, closing my eyes and listening to music. I'd use the gift box to pamper myself and try out some new products worth purchasing.


----------



## ancilla (Dec 21, 2007)

"Respond with your personal favorite relaxation technique and how you would use this prize from Manor Soap Hall Company to unwind."

Oh my stars......as a graduate student, I almost did not understand today's contest question and had to run to a dictionary to look up what this unknown "relaxation" concept was... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, this has been one doozy of a holiday season for various reasons, and I have been consistently turning to the magic of the bubble bath to calm my fool self down. After sitting at a desk writing dissertation all day, or running around between the labs and literally having experiments blow up on you, it is so comforting to just say "For an hour I am blocking out the world" and take that time soaking in a fragrant, soothing bath. 

I'm also a compulsive sniffer. After washing my hands with a delicious olive oil infused soap, I would totally walk around sniffing my hand in delight for hours afterwards. I just can't help it. 

Additionally, knowing that the products are completely natural and organic means you don't have to stress about what mysteries are in them. 

All around, this sounds like a fabulous prize from Manor Hall for reducing holiday or any kinds of stress really. Taking time for oneself is so important, and it's rather handy to be reminded of that now and then because sometimes, we all forget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3


----------



## Daphne69 (Dec 22, 2007)

Going to the shelter where I volunteer and walking the dogs is what relaxes me.  I absorb and bask in their joy at being out, getting some fresh air, and enjoy the sun, sky, and beautiful trees along the edge of the road I walk them on. There is alot we can learn from dogs, even dogs in sad circumstances...they live in the moment, and being able to relax and enjoy life without worrying about what happened yesterday and what tomorrow will bring is the best way to live!! 

Afterwards I go home, take a hot shower with one of my natural soaps...I use them for washing my body, face, hair and for shaving..another thing that is relaxing for me is not having to have 70 different beauty products in my shower, when one good and simple natural soap will do....and don't laugh, but I use them to wash my dogs too!  When I am nice and clean we all climb in to bed and I tell them about the shelter dogs I met that day, and how lucky they are ( they know it! ) and we all take a nice nap....sometimes, if there is room, my boyfriend will join us for the nap part.
                                                                  the end


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 22, 2007)

I usually take a long hot bath with lots of bubbles.  Then i sit down and read until my eyes get tired.  I sleep like a baby after that


----------



## sweet8684girl (Dec 22, 2007)

My favorite way to relax is to take a nap! These bath products will help soothe me before I sleep or invigorate me when I get up!


----------



## allthatglamour (Dec 22, 2007)

To unwind after a stressful day I usually cuddle up with my pillow in my bed and watch movie after movie on my laptop until I fall fast asleep.  

The products sound great. I just recently redid my bathroom so it would be excellent to break in the bathroom space with the use of some of those fabulous products. I've also wanted to host a girls night this coming January and these products would be a nice touch to a girly evening with my friends!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 22, 2007)

hrm....what is this thing you call relaxing?  lol with my 1 year old there is hardly time for relaxation, but when I do get it I love to get in a blazing hot bath, put a hot towel on my face and basically sleep lol ahhhhh


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 22, 2007)

To help me relax I like to take a nice hot bath then get into my cozy pj's and read a book in bed until I get tired.  Sometimes I include a nice hot cup of tea or hot chocolate.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 22, 2007)

mmm I love to relax with a hot water shower, taking my time, using nice soaps and leave all the stress away, maybe latter hubby give me a nice massage with all kinds of oils, nice candles...mmmm yeah! you can figure the rest..


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 22, 2007)

One of my favorite ways to relax is by taking a hot bath. I put on softer music (oddly enough, Bjork is what I call "softer") on my ipod, drop in a bath bomb or bubbles into the steaming hot bath, and slowly immerse myself into the water while taking in the soothing scents of my bath's fragrance. 

My getaway baths usually last an hour, and during this time, I lose myself in the calm of the water, the fragrance, and the music. I let all of my troubles drift away. I am not a person who relaxes well any other way, but taking a bath helps me de-stress every time. 

I am also glad that Manor Hall's products are organic and all-natural. There's no guesswork involved as to what un-natural additive is going to make me itch or flake. I can spend that time instead immersing myself in bubbles, in the fragrance of a bath bomb, or even in a warm shower at the end of the day with sweet-smelling soap. Ahhhhh.


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 22, 2007)

At the end of a long day I lock myself in the bathroom and take a long, hot bath with bath salts. I turn down the lights and light some candles....


----------



## Holly (Dec 22, 2007)

I loove getting in the bath to relax. It would be great to lie in the warm water, read a book, and try the olive oil products on my dry skin, in our extremely dry coldwinters. It would be divine!


----------



## n_c (Dec 22, 2007)

The way I like to end a long stressful day is by sitting on my couch, some soft music playing, candles (always on at my house) and having a glass of wine/beer. I'd like to try some of the Manor Hall soaps, the organza soap bar in almond honey, sounds great to use in hot bath...the perfect way to end a long day!!!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 22, 2007)

As a city girl, peace and quiet is a rarity so I PLAN my relaxation on those workdays when no one in my building is home.  I hop in the tub and use a body scrub.  I like to fester for a few minutes before I rinse.  After a nice creamy soap or shower gel I get out and dry.  I put on my favorite body cream and then my FAVORITE sweatpants and long sleeved tee.  I like to fester for a bit like that too - gives my skin a chance to soak up the cream.  Not long after, my massage therapist is at the front door ready to work with my favorite massage oil and I'm ready to relax.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 22, 2007)

I love using japanese bath salts/minerals in a hot bath.  The Manor Hall Soap Company will allow me to stay organic, but also open my horizons.


----------



## Dani (Dec 22, 2007)

My favorite way to relax is to stretch out over a yoga ball and drink tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I won this basket I'd probably use it to relax before and after big tests, and share it with some of my friends who get really worried about their tests too.


----------



## Babylard (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, I hope this doesn't turn into my life story, but...

I used to live in Vancouver, BC until I moved to Winnipeg, MB for school.  When I lived in Vancouver, my stress reliever would be to take a nice hot bubble bath and if I was fortunate enough, I'd use scented soaps as well.  I couldn't really afford any fancy soaps, so I always hoped that I'd receive some as gifts lol.  I love fancy bath stuff!  I didn't feel guilty about water usage, because in Vancouver, hydro does not charge you by how much water you use.

Well, that all changed when I moved to Winnipeg.  I can't afford to take long baths and fill up the bath tub anymore, because I have to save money for school, and I don't really know anyone, so it's not like I can hope for some bath gifts either *tear*  It really sucks how Winnipeg hydro charges you by amount of water usage.

If I had some scented soaps, I Would definitely use them everyday in the shower, especially during the cold, cold winter.  As for bubble baths, I haven't had one since I moved, but that would definitely be a treat to reward myself after a difficult study session or something.  Now thats relaxation.


----------



## melmaha (Dec 22, 2007)

My favourite way to relax is to take my dog Mondo for a walk along the dirt track by my house, heading towards the lake while smelling the pine trees and gum trees and picking off pieces of bright yellow wattle. Once we get down there, Mondo jumps in the lake for a paddle and I watch him while he chases after his tennis ball, and sometimes the ducks! The lake is good in the middle of the day because it is so quiet, so it's a good time for reflection, while bonding with my little buddy.  

When Mondo gets out of the lake, we head home and he is usually more than a bit stinky so I put him in the tub, then give him a scrub and a shampoo, clean and trim his nails, then blowdry his hair, sometimes into a funky style (everyone likes a pampering, even boy dogs!). Then when he is sitting on his rug, chewing on the treats that I've made for him (usually liver fudge), I'll lay around on the couch, indulging in my guilty pleasures of eating peppermint chocolate and singing along to mixed CDs I've made that consist of 80's love songs and country music!

As for the Manor Hall products, I love to start the day with the smell of a gorgeously fragrant and luxurious soap, so these would take pride of place in my bathroom, visible enough to show off to visitors, and if Mondo is a good boy, he might be able to try some out when it's time for another soak!


----------



## redambition (Dec 22, 2007)

my favourite way of relaxing is to set up an oil burner with soothing, calming oils, dim the lights a bit, put my feet up and crack open a good book.

as for how this basket would help me unwind... well, it'd give me a handy basket of things to throw at the people winding me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 failing that, unwrapping the soap and having a good sniff at the yummy smell should help if i can't run an emergency relaxation bath!


----------

